# Dowling Graphics Is Freaking Awesome!



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Today, I received samples from Dowling Graphics Inc.
The samples I received were hot-split spot-color transfers. Here are my results:

Press @ 375*
For 7-10secs

1.) The first sample I tried, was a transfer that said "got jesus" in white.
- I applied it to a black shirt, peeled hot. and it came out perfect, pretty opaque with a very very soft-hand, you can almost not feel the difference between the shirt and the print. 
- It doesnt have that papery or rubbery feel. it feels as if someone screenprinted it with waterbased ink. and the thickness of the 

2.) The second sample I tried, was a transfer of country & western logo, it features pink and a little bit of yellow.
- I applied it to a black shirt, peeled hot. and it came out perfect to.
- incredibly soft-hand again. again, no papery texture or feel, no rubbery feel. I don't believe it has a white underbase. but damn, it's still pretty freaking opaque.

My overall rating for Downling Graphics:

- Customer support: 5/5
- Print quality: 5/5
- softness of Hand: 5/5
- Prices: 5/5 (extremely affordable)
- Worthy for comercial uses: 5/5

Ive uploaded their price list here (hope this is ok):
[media]http://giantgizmo.com/2010-custom-price-list.pdf[/media][media]http://giantgizmo.com/2010-custom-sheet-run.pdf[/media]Compare this to the price of Versatrans. They have the same quality and soft-hand as Dowling Graphics (Dowling Graphics seems more opaque):
[media]http://www.giantgizmo.com/versa-2010-pricelist.pdf[/media]


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish they had sent me hot split samples as I asked, instead they sent thick, rubbery, stock transfers.


----------



## oakmoss (Jun 22, 2010)

hi, i am interested in using dowling...just starting a tee shirt business...How did the transfers fare thru multiple washings and wear?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

sofar, ive washed them only 4-5 times, and they haven't faded, nor have they started cracking.


----------



## annbrown (Sep 11, 2011)

I really, really would like to see those price list for Dowling, I'm about to deal with for the first time in the morning and would like to look over prices tonight...could you please email them to me or post them again? When I hit what you have on there it goes to link that does not exist any longer...thank you, thank you, and thank you...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The previous posts were over a year old. Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## annbrown (Sep 11, 2011)

True, but it got a response and I know have a price list.....I like a lot of your designs also and will end up getting some more than likely. I have to go with price right now with custom designs. 

Thanks for the response though. Really like that someone is listening...lol


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

SoloStampede said:


> Today, I received samples from Dowling Graphics Inc.
> The samples I received were hot-split spot-color transfers. Here are my results:
> 
> Press @ 375*
> ...


 
*Solo,*
*Again I am thanking you for your comments about my company. I would also like to thank all of our customers over the years. There are alot of good transfer manufactures and we try to be just as good. Anything we can do to improve please let us know. Do not suggest letting me go * *. LOL  *

*Larry @ dowlinggraphics . com*


----------



## BreastShirtEver (May 5, 2012)

Can someone please tell me the price for these transfers? I would really appreciate it since I have a lot of interest in dark shirts but cannot produce them well enough to sell them.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I was going to submit artwork for a quote but get this.... there is no email address anywhere on their site. NONE! References to emailing design, etc... but no email address. The contact link is a form, the about us.. nothing. Seriously? Do you have an email I can send for a quote?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

drdoct said:


> I was going to submit artwork for a quote but get this.... there is no email address anywhere on their site. NONE! References to emailing design, etc... but no email address. The contact link is a form, the about us.. nothing. Seriously? Do you have an email I can send for a quote?


Why not phone them?......Their number is on the website.....


----------

